# applying for job and need some help with a sound board and lighting



## Mrincredable (Jul 22, 2010)

wondering if anyone out there can help me out? im a applying for a job that will requiry me to do some sound board work and lighting for live proformances and before I get an interview they are making me take some sort of written test, not sure what it will be about but was wondering if anyone would have any clue on what type of questions they might ask? any info would be greatly appreciated..


----------



## DaveySimps (Jul 22, 2010)

My thoughts are just general questions to gauge your understanding of the technology involved, perhaps basic troubleshooting / hook up / set up.

~Dave


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 22, 2010)

What consoles and other gear have you used/operated?
What is an EQ and where should it go in the signal chain?
Explain your method of how to set proper gain structure?
What is a VCA?
What's the difference between a condenser and dynamic microphone, and cite examples where you would use each.
If your delay speakers are 100' from the main speakers, how many ms would you set the delay?
Do you know how to use the [Shift] key on a keyboard?
If not a good speller, do you use Spell Check?

See also the thread Theatre Technician: Application test.


----------



## Mrincredable (Jul 22, 2010)

Thx for the reply, are there any good tutorials out there?


----------



## DuckJordan (Jul 22, 2010)

My guess is if you don't have basic understanding and need a tutorial they won't hire you. It sounds like they are looking for a fairly experienced person and no mean to offend you at all but if it was my company and my equipment, I would not want someone who learned everything from some tutorials and online sources to be opperating equipment that could cost upwards of $250,000. Basicly if its more than just basic knowledge of the fundamentals of the operation then i would bet that they are looking for someone who is a little more quallified than what soudns to be you. 

Again no offence intended.


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 22, 2010)

Not exactly tutorials, but some good books on audio are mentioned in this thread: http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/sound/3218-books-audio.html.
Not mentioned is possibly the most popular, Yamaha's _The Sound Reinforcement Handbook_.


----------



## museav (Jul 23, 2010)

Without knowing what kind of job or position is involved, it's a bit difficult to say what they may be looking for. And without knowing anything about you or your background, it's difficult to say what resources might benefit you the most.


----------



## WooferHound (Jul 23, 2010)

If you are qualified for the job, then you will have no problem at all in answering the questions . . .


----------



## bishopthomas (Jul 24, 2010)

WooferHound said:


> If you are qualified for the job, then you will have no problem at all in answering the questions . . .


 
... and if not then no online "tutorial" is going to prepare you.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jul 24, 2010)

Is this more for a church setting, theater (regional/professional), night club/casino, or some kind of staging company. If I were hiring for those, I would have different skill sets that I was looking for and thus would have different interview questions.


----------



## museav (Jul 25, 2010)

ruinexplorer said:


> Is this more for a church setting, theater (regional/professional), night club/casino, or some kind of staging company. If I were hiring for those, I would have different skill sets that I was looking for and thus would have different interview questions.


Probably also different questions, or at least a different result expected, if looking for an A1 or for someone to primarily push cases and run cables.


----------



## Mrincredable (Jul 25, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your help and feedback I appreciate it alot, this job is for coordinating events at a bar, if i get the job I will be booking local talent for entertainment and might be required to do some sound work for the bands. I know the basic function of a sound board, how it works and have used one plenty of times for small dj gigs but I havent done to much mixing and thats what I need the most knowledge and wasnt really sure what type of written test they were going to give or what kind of questions they were going to ask so I wanted to be prepared. Once again THANKS everyone for all your help


----------

